# how many "old compound bow" only guys around



## Gaswamp (Dec 19, 2010)

I know there are quite a few guys that shoot older bows on here.  However,  I was wondering if there were many guys like me that are bow only yet carry an older 10+ year bow with them.  Ive been bow only for over 15 years and I carry one of two Mathews Mq-1's I have.  they both still shoot good.  Every year they kill deer for me.


----------



## dtala (Dec 19, 2010)

My bad, I thought you said "bows"......

1969 Bear TD recurve...






killed 2007, bow 38 years old. Grandson Dylan was with me when I killed this deer. He will inherit  the bow and hopefully continue killing deer with it....

  troy


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 19, 2010)

I generally shoot the kind of bows they used a few thousand years ago-that's old, I guess.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2010)

dtala said:


> My bad, I thought you said "bows"......
> 
> 1969 Bear TD recurve...
> 
> ...




I likey..


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 20, 2010)

well I kinda expected the recurve guys to shoot older bows, but was mainly wondering about the compound shooters.

Nice pic dtala thanks for sharing


----------



## dtala (Dec 20, 2010)

heck, I've got a five year old longbow...and a brand new not finished bow being madeI'm old as dirt but ALL my bows aren't....

My hunting buddy shoots a 20+ YEAR OLD BEAR COMPOUND, WITH FINGERS, NO SIGHTS, shoots three under and is deadly to 20 yards. He kills a lot of deer.

Another buddy shoots a 20 year old compound, no sights, fingers and dosen't practice with it. He goes bowhunting maybe three times a year and kills every deer he shoots at..don't ask me cause I don't understand it....

  troy


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 20, 2010)

your hunting buddys got it going on...seems like the compound finger shooters are getting less and less.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 20, 2010)

There is always the Fitzgeralds. Mathews Z7 with fingers!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 22, 2010)

guess there arent many full time bow only guys using old equipment


----------



## BigCats (Dec 22, 2010)

i shot a 12 year old high country safarie i guess its around 12 i know its old and loud


----------



## Austin 419 (Jan 1, 2011)

my dad shoots and old martin lynx magnum


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 1, 2011)

bigcats and austin are yall full time bowhunters?


----------



## roadkill (Jan 4, 2011)

I shoot a 2002 PSE Xcellerator.  I give it a good tune-up every other year.  I love the thing, and can't see paying the high cost to replace it until it falls apart.  Even then I'll buy a used bow, and let the original owner take care of the "new price" mark-up.

I still have an old 90's Ben Pearson Spoiler Plus for a back-up also.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 14, 2011)

thought about updating this year but guess I'll stick with what continues to work


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (Sep 14, 2011)

I shoot a Jennings buckmaster I bought the year they came out. It even has recurve limbs.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 14, 2011)

I opened this to see if anyone still shot a Bear Whitetail hunter.. First time a guy showed up with 1 we laughed and called it a leaf spring with 6 wheels on it.


----------



## respro (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a Team Fitzgerald PSE Nova that I got back in the 90s I think. Walmart sold them. I plan on dusting her off and letting her eat maybe this year or next.


----------



## treemutt (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm not a bow only hunter,but I shoot a bear-Jennings I bought in 1995.It still works for me just can't see paying 8 or 9 hundred dollars for something that I will not use more than a cpl dozen times a yr.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 14, 2011)

PSE Spirit. Its pretty old. Lol Shooting 218 fps or something like that.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 14, 2011)

most bow only hunters have the latest and greatest....guess Im just too tight


----------



## gabowman (Sep 14, 2011)

Killdee said:


> I opened this to see if anyone still shot a Bear Whitetail hunter.. First time a guy showed up with 1 we laughed and called it a leaf spring with 6 wheels on it.


My first bow was a bear whitetail hunter and it was the first year compounds were legal to hunt with. Yea...that makes me old.


----------



## Brian from GA (Sep 14, 2011)

I've got an MQ1 hanging on the wall.... but sorry it is only for nostalgia. I walk by and rub her every once in a while. Hunt with my Monster. The MQ1 does shoot great and I keep it since it was the bow that started the parallel limb push. I know it doesn't look parallel now but when it came out it was the craziest looking bow ever... Long riser short limbs... now they are all shorter limbed. 

If you decide to upgrade from the MQ1 you can go to a used Dren LD and still be old school. Same Axle to Axle and brace height but about 10 to 15 more feet per sec.


----------



## Son (Sep 14, 2011)

I have two from the mid 80's. When a dealer for Martin, I sold a lot of em, and bought a warthog 55 to 70 for myself. Still use it, and it's in good shape.
Also bought a Jennings Woody before Jennings went out of business and went with Bear.
It's a 60 # to about 65 # bow, looks and is in great shape. Might use it this year if my back lets me.

Here's me with the Warthog in 82


----------



## Son (Sep 14, 2011)

31 inch draw, 2219 arrows, and Bear razorheads. I've killed several with recurves, and an old Jennings Model T bow.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 14, 2011)

iv bow hunted for 22 of my 35 years i started out with old bear witeteal hunter and a old 1960"s long bow killed 3 and i killed over 10 deer with the witetail hunter frist deer was 22 yards and thought i miss lol, still have them old bows and my 14 year old son shot a coyte with it sta, after noon


----------



## bassfishga (Sep 16, 2011)

Gaswamp said:


> most bow only hunters have the latest and greatest....guess Im just too tight



This is just my second year bow hunting. Last year I bought a 2001 Browning Tornado bow to start with to make sure it was for me. So this year I bought a 2006 Redhead XP-35 bow made by Hoyt. 
You can get a 5 to 10 year old bow and still be tight. I paid under $125 for each of my bows and they were complete with sites, rest, stabilizers, slings, quivers, arrows, etc. 
A little tuning and you are good to go. Buying used bows, some are set up right and some you can tell someone did not know what they were doing, gave up and sold it.


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 16, 2011)

I still use the same MQ1 that I have had for over ten years. I am not a full time bowhunter but even if I was wouldnt buy another bow.


----------



## Impact97 (Sep 16, 2011)

I bought a Browning Summit Samoa in college back in 1986 and still shoot it...and still love it.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 16, 2011)

My dad shoots a Bear TRX that is pretty old. He stuck a hog with it last Saturday.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 16, 2011)

I shoot a PSE Spirit.  I don't even know how old it is.  I can hit a snuff about every shot at 30 yards.  My only concern is that it is loud.  My son shoots a Hoyt that I bought used 3 years ago.  I don't know how old it is, but he can also hit a snuff can nearly every shot.  We are going out for the 1st time this season tomorrow.  It will be Garrett's (my son) 1st time bow hunting!


----------



## Ryanbig (Sep 16, 2011)

I shoot a early 90's proline...they dont even make them anymore. Shot my first buck with it last weekend!!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 16, 2011)

I bought my MQ1 brand new 14 years ago,  and I am still killing deer.


----------



## BBowen (Sep 16, 2011)

i still shoot a mq1 and love it


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Sep 16, 2011)

14 year old PSE XLR


----------



## gtgeorge (Sep 16, 2011)

I am using an old PSE Dominator. Not sure what year I think it's early 90's but new to me as I have only had it about 2 years. It works better than I do.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 16, 2011)

Still shoot my PSE GameHunter and my my Baby G.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm using an MQ1 as well. Don't try to fix what ain't broke. .


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 16, 2011)

Son said:


> Also bought a Jennings Woody before Jennings went out of business and went with Bear. =QUOTE]
> Post a pic of the Jennings Woody Son. That was my first bow when I was 13.


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Sep 16, 2011)

Q2 for me


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 16, 2011)

dtala said:


> Another buddy shoots a 20 year old compound, no sights, fingers and dosen't practice with it. He goes bowhunting maybe three times a year and kills every deer he shoots at..don't ask me cause I don't understand it....
> 
> troy



Ain't nothing crazy about that. If you have to aim your already dead.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 17, 2011)

I put down my 1979 PSE laser a couple of years ago.  Now shoot a 2001 PSE Quatum.


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a MQ1 myself and go bow about 90% of the time.   
Though I have been asking if a new faster one makes any difference to justify the $$$$$.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 17, 2011)

20 year old plus PSE Mach Flite 4 that I bought out of the Bowhunters Discount Warehouse Catalog (remember that one ?)


----------



## FVR (Sep 17, 2011)

I am hunting with a 68 Kodiak Hunter during the bow season and will be using my old Bowtech Blackhawk for rifle season.  Thinking the blackhawk is early 2000, don't know for sure. 

Would not trade either bow.


----------



## BuckSlayer (Sep 18, 2011)

Hunting with a Matthews Q2 that I've had for many a year.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Sep 18, 2011)

i bought a pse carrol back in 1992 (the same year my son was born) and had a sweet little 15 acres in fulton county to hunt. bowhunted only til 1999. killed over 50 deer off that little track of land. and killed my best bow buck there in 1996. 8 pt that scored 119 2/8. i shot 83 lbs. and a easton 2514 arrow with the 125 grain muzzy bh. i let a buddy of mine borrow that bow 11 years ago when his bow blew up and he still shoots it and kills deer with it. with that arrow draw weight combo was only getting 254 fps. but every deer shot with it knew it was hit hit. the big (big to me) 8 pt i shot with it i hit him in the back left ham and the arrow exited thru the right shoulder between the the leg and the neck. went slap thru the length of that buck. he ran a total of 5 yards. killed two more does with that same arrow. just kept washing the arrrow off. i think i need to give my buddy a call and check on that old bow.


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm bow only this year (4 of the past 5) and still use my 87 Oneida se600 (screaming eagle) several times throughout the season. I mostly use my xforce, but I love the Oneida.


----------



## Bowhunter38 (Sep 19, 2011)

My dad uses a older proline point blank and it's still shooting good. He robin hooded an arrow at thirty yardswith it a few months ago. And he is a full-time bowhunter. I shoot a z7 so I aint old school.


----------



## undertaker84 (Sep 19, 2011)

Golden Eagle Orion
55lb draw 30" Draw
Tru Glo Sights 10 20 30 yard is what I shoot
Walmart stabilizer
Homemade PVC quiver
IM CHEAP but it gets the job done. Im not bragging but I have killed everything I have shot at it with. I cant see buying a new one. 20 years old I guess


----------



## coondog96 (Sep 19, 2011)

*my Proline...*

i am not sure of the age of my bow(maybe someone could give me some insight on her) and i am not a bow only hunter but i do love to bow hunt and could see myself getting into it full time someday.i shoot her everyday at least a dozen or so shots,,, it's a Proline 65lb draw at 28inches draw length and she shoots very accurate and pretty darn quite.i traded a horton sl lengend crossbow for it.great trade in my opinion.dates on pictures are incorrect,actually taken just today for this post.


----------

